# can you use rotella T diesiel oil for a 1.8T? dumb question possibly :D



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

Everywhere i go the only oil that is a 5w-40 is the rotella T. I hear things about it like it cleans out sludge and the varnish inside. 
I'm looking for an oil that i could run and it would clean the engine out while running it for 5000 miles. I'm going back to redline or amsoil, haven't decided yet on which one. 
But for my next oil change i want something that will do some scrubbing, I don't have any sludge that i see from looking through the oil cap, but i do have the brown varnish. I just want to run something that i know will clean it up a bit. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

yes. Rotella T-synthetic 5w40 is an excellant oil.
But if your main purpose is to clean the engine out, do a auto-rx treatment.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

amsoil is better than rotella T and redline is even better, IMHO both are real full synthetics


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (rodhotter)*

I am running rotella 5w40 in my 2008 VW rabbit now. I just changed it at the beginning of the month so I can't really vouch for how great our not it is. But, the engine isn't as noisy, car seems to run smoother, and gas mileage around town went up some in my last 2 tanks of gas after the oil change. I did a lot of reading at the bob is the oil guy forums and found many vw techs vouching for the oil. I have been running it in my bike for years as well(95 honda VFR750). I never had any problems with it and the synthetic actually made the bike shift a bit smoother as well. Its not as good at AMS oil but for all of the good oil analysis's with it, it sure is a better buy. If I had a car that was extremely modded I would run expensive oil but for an every day driver rotella will work better then a lot of the oils out there.
Before I was running German castrol 0w30 where my gas mileage took a dip for awhile. Before that I was running Mobile 1 0w40 and gas mileage was almost as good as now. Car runs smooth so I recommend it so far.


----------

